# Hypnotherapist & shrink both call me difficult



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

After colonic transit tests (normal) Colonosopy (three benign polyps) endoscopy (normal) barium swallow (normal) so far I have IBS pain predominant. I have severe pelvic floor dysfunction which biofeedback and botox injections did not help. I have lots of soft stool I can't push out. Even the prep for the colonoscopy which in '01 was painless D, hurt my entire ascending, tranverse, and sigmoid colon exccruciatingly.Sunday, drug shrink called me an outspoken, unhappy, difficult woman.Today, hypnotist said I focus too much on the past and would not perform the IBS hypnotherapy protocol. She had asked me about my week and I guess I went on too long. Tomorrow I see a regular cognitve/behavioral therapist for my "problems."What is anyone's take on this? Defecation does not relieve the pain.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Goodness Joan, what an ordeal you have been through!!!!Sounds like you need to do some new doctor/professional hunting... The shrink who called you difficult should be reprimanded. That is awful, and extremely unprofessional on their part; I would have either been in tears or livid. Same with the hypno person; if she felt you focus too much in the past, then she should have addressed that as part of her protocol, as that certainly IS an element of IBS!!! IBS is partially due to learned responses from the past, that is the whole thing of breaking the mind-gut connection, which is developed in the past... sheeesh... you poor lady!! It would seem to me, no matter what their unprofessional opinion, you are in pain, and when one is in pain for long periods of time with no resolution, it takes its toll.I think you have lots going on, and of course, IBS with pain, is only a part of it, and is so intertwined with the pelvic floor dysfunction. I don't have any info for you on this, I am sure you have researched your condition just as well as anyone could, but my take on the whole thing is to get a new set of professionals to address your problems. Even if they say upfront that they can't help, or they just can try different things, that is better than blowing off their inability to help you by calling you difficult. That's my take on it. They were compensating for their lack of being able to help you. And even if you "were" difficult (which you are entitled to, you are in pain), they should have related to you in a more gentle kinder way. You have my empathy, as I have had my share of rude docs too... (((HUGS)) to you, and hope you can find someone to help you as you deserve to be helped! Good luck with the next one tomorrow. Hang in there, hon! All the best to you.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Cookies, the three days after my colonoscopy I hurt too. Mother and husband say it's all in my head, I want to avoid life. Food makes the pain worse and worse. Have tried enteric coated pappermint; relaxation techniques; self-affirmation;distraction; how can simple IBS hurt a totally empty colon (after colonoscopy); am not c anymore as I have tons of soft stool I can't push out.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Went back to previous cognitive behavioral therapist seen 2001. He said he is not there to judge me, agreed with me on issues about dress code for my daughter, little things. He said part of the IBS is psychologically related. I have lots of personal issues that I seem to have brought on myself


----------

